# Humminbird Helix 7 chart card



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Buddy got a helix 7 and was wondering which lake map card to get. Mainly uses it on st clair and erie. An older card will work for him , just need to see topo stuff and reef area's . Which brand card would all suggest ?? Any old cards for sale also please.. Thanks all, Mike


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

If it's a new helix 7 it has a micro sd slot. You probably won't find an older card in a micro sd. I've used Humminbirds for years and i like the Lakemaster map. I haven't seen other brands in action so I can't comment on how it compares.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I will let him know about the lakemaster chip. Thanks.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

does the unit tell what year or operating system being used at power up ?
Saw where the sd card slot was on a new one, lower right, but this cards slot is in the middle on the left. Took cover off to see it.


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

You may be able to lookup the serial number and get the model year. You can power it up and go to System Status in the menu system and get the current software version. I was looking at the Helix 9 because the price point. I'm glad I went to Cabela's to check it out before I bought online. That's when I found that the 9's and below have Micro SD slots. I have a Lakemaster SD card I wanted to reuse in a newer unit. Did some research with Humminbird and found out I could not copy the data from the SD card down to a micro SD they are copy protected. The Helix 10 (and bigger) have dual standard SD slots. I eventually payed up for the 10si and it also came with the HD transducer. B.O.A.T = bust out another thousand!

In your case if you do end up buying a micro sd map chip, you'll be able to reuse it in another unit even if it has a standard SD slot. They make cheap adapters for that.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## Live_bait (Sep 25, 2014)

My Helix 9 that I bought last spring has dual standard SD card slots. The Lakemaster card is a micro SD so I the use adapter that comes with it. Really like the Lakemaster chip.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

The lakemaster card has doesn't have west branch. I can't believe some of the smaller lakes but not west branch.


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

Sorry I got my numbers mixed up. Live_bait is correct the 9 does have dual SD slots. It's the 7 and below that have MicroSD.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Cool thanks


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I would do a navionics plus regions or plus chart depending on where all you plan on using it. Got more 1 foot HD maps than lakemaster and the charts come with freshest data for 1 year. Also got the sonarchart layer which is constantly changing and being updated.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks, will look into it. Mike


----------

